# Sander Recommendations?



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

I have the Bosch 1250devs. It is great. 6” random orbital and orbital. I bought it when I made my dining room table, similar to the 6” festool but I can buy non proprietary sandpaper for it. Cpo outlet had the best price at the time


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

It use a cheap harbor freight orbital. Dust collection is essentially non existent I just run a shop vac next to it and vacuum on breaks.
I make it tolerable by buying sanding pads in bulk and changing often.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Dewalt corded 5” ran the whole boat restoration. Was expecting to have to replace it. One day my sander was in the shop and I had a little to do at home on the console, used my old lady’s ryobi and it was straight trash.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Get one that you can hook your shop vac to. Then punch holes in your sandpaper where the holes in the pad are so the mess can be kept to a minimum.

Yes, the orbits make a difference. Cheap ones just don't seem to have the right frequency as described by lowtide between Dewalt and Ryobi.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback!

I was originally going to get a "palm" sander as well as a larger sander/polisher. Now, I'm leaning towards trying to get one that does it all -- maybe a 6" sander similar to the Bosch that @spinnb7 listed.

@DuckNut @BrownDog I haven't been using my shop vac much since the filter clogs so quickly, but I plan to get a Dust Devil or something that should make that work better.

Interesting about the orbits too -- I think that's one big issue with my cheap-o Black and Decker that just crapped out. It has done a great job just smoothing surfaces on woodworking projects in the past, but doesn't seem to bite into the epoxy resin very well. It seems like it should work but for some reason it just won't eat.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

bryson said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> I was originally going to get a "palm" sander as well as a larger sander/polisher. Now, I'm leaning towards trying to get one that does it all -- maybe a 6" sander similar to the Bosch that @spinnb7 listed.
> 
> ...


I wanna say my dewalt was like 65-70 bucks. I have no problem replacing it when it dies. It served a hell of a tour of duty.


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Porter cable 7346 6"with vac attachment has been my workhorse for almost a decade & still kicking.

I would seriously look at the Bosch GET75-6N if I was buying a new one today.

I have a Dust Deputy on a 5 gal bucket in front my shop vac intake. it works miracles & I highly recommend one.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I have no experience with fiberglass, but I have sanded too much wood over the years. Porter cable used to be great when they were made in America, their quality has plummeted since they moved to Mexico. Festool and Fein are true top of the line. I try to avoid Chinese made tools unless I plan on using only once or twice. Generally top quality is made in Germany and Japan, followed by Korea and Taiwan. FYI not all Bosch are German made and there is a huge difference in German and non German Bosch.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Best I’ve used.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Capt. Moose said:


> View attachment 103656
> Best I’ve used.


I’ve not used the festool before, what makes them so magical?


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

spinnb7 said:


> I’ve not used the festool before, what makes them so magical?


Not sure work is magical but it sure made it easy. Coupled with the vacuum system it doesn’t trash the surrounding areas..


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Capt. Moose said:


> Not sure work is magical but it sure made it easy. Coupled with the vacuum system it doesn’t trash the surrounding areas..


 Cool. I need to demo one, they always look and feel nice


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

spinnb7 said:


> Cool. I need to demo one, they always look and feel nice


Probably the last one you’d by. Most of my experience with them is sanding 100’s sq ft of teak decks.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Capt. Moose said:


> Probably the last one you’d by. Most of my experience with them is sanding 100’s sq ft of teak decks.


The abrasives must be really good because people seem to swear by them. I wasn’t sure if it was like the Dyson vacuum that everyone had to convince themselves of how great it was because they spent so much money on it. But it sounds like the height actually is justified. That’s awesome. Maybe one of these days I’ll bite the bullet and buy one but for now the Bosch is doing a great job


----------

